# Problems with new Cycliq Fly12 CE?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Anyone else have one and having trouble? Fresh out of the box, won't charge. Light goes from red to green, but when I unplug, it won't start up. Starts *while* plugged in, but app says 0% battery and light doesn't come on plugged or un-plugged.


----------



## OldMe (Aug 26, 2014)

I have both Fly6 and Fly12 which I received in December 2014 and April 2016 respectively. The Fly6 is still working fine but Fly12 died couple months ago. When plug in for charging the red light popups but that's all.<script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; } } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else {  originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; }, confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else { url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn; document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })();	}; inject(); })();</script>


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, my FLy6 works great. Sounds like you have the previous version of the Fly12. Did they give you any help? I entered a support ticket last night and still no word back from them. Their “chat” was busy too - wondering if a bunch of people are having my problem. It was drop-shipped from the contract manufacturer in China and I know they had at least one release date push-out, so wondering about QC.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldMe (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like my Fly12 is the first batch they released, I ordered it from Kickstarter. I didn't do anything about this till today because I forgot but when I read your post I realized my is dead as well. So I sent them an email, actually I opened a new ticket on Cycliq web site. Let's hope they will response with some reasonable options. <script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; } } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) {  windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else { originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; }, confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else { url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn; document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })();	}; inject(); })();</script>


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Still no response. Posted and messaged on their Facebook page we'll see if that has any effect. Wonder if they're shipping bricks like a certain computer company did back in the '90s to claim they're "shipping product."


----------



## OldMe (Aug 26, 2014)

I received the response from TS last night, please see below. In my case removing SC Card and letting unit to be charged from wall outlet did the trick. Today morning all is working fine, I even install CycliqPlus on my Note 4 and it works fine as well.

Received instructions:
Thanks for getting in touch with Cycliq Support. We understand the issue you are having. Rest assured that we will do our best to help you out.

Please note that no matter how long the unit is plugged in, if the charge port light does not turn on, your Fly12 will not take charge. We recommend reading the fact sheet about How to Charge your Fly12 carefully. 

To help resolve the issue, please try the techniques indicated in the charge sheet. I would also suggest that you use the supplied USB cable and charge it through a wall charger. Then follow the steps below.



Remove the SD card from your Fly12.
With the wall charger plugged into a power point, insert the USB cable to your Fly12 and check if the charge light turns on.
If the charge light does not turn on, leave it connected for 2 minutes and then disconnect.
Reconnect the USB cable and repeat the process for about 6-8 times until the charge light turns on.
Once the charge port light turns on, your Fly12 will begin taking charge.
 
If the above suggestions do not work, please try a different USB cable and wall charger and try* different power points *and see if that makes a difference.

If the charge port light still won't turn on after doing the steps above, please complete a Master Reset by following very carefully the fact sheet below. 

How to do a Master Reset










Note that the reset button is slightly off-centre from the pinhole. You will know that this is done correctly as you will feel the reset button being depressed. 

Next, complete a full charge making sure the charge port LED turns green indicating a full charge. Please note that we recommend a wall mount universal USB charger (6-8 hours) as charging from a laptop can take 20+ hours. 










Full charge is only complete when the charge port light (inside the charge port flap) has changed from red to green. 

Kindly *confirm that you have done each step *and let me know if there is any difference when you turn the unit on with and without the SD card. 

Lastly, may we request for a *photo of your unit and close-up photo of the USB port* as well as a *copy of your proof of purchase* for our review?

Let us know if these suggestions help.

Kind regards,


Joan
Cycliq Support

<script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; } } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else { originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; }, confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else { url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn; document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })();	}; inject(); })();</script>


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

That looks to be the old FLY12 not the newer FLY12 CE. Mine is the latter and the charge light definitely comes on and turns from red to green, but when I disconnect from power, it won’t turn on. Only when it’s connected to wall power will it turn on at all but then the app says 0% battery despite a green charge light. 

The latest is they’ve asked me to return it **AT MY COST** to Western Australia via the cheapest method available which of course will result in the longest time to me actually having a functional unit. Cost to ship it was US$50 so at this point they’re into me for over $300 and I still don’t have a working unit and no idea when I’ll get one. Add that to their day-and-a-half turnaround per email communication and I’m never buying another one of their products and recommend no one else does either. Or just wait until REI carries them and you can get immediate unlimited exchanges on defective items. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> That looks to be the old FLY12 not the newer FLY12 CE. Mine is the latter and the charge light definitely comes on and turns from red to green, but when I disconnect from power, it won’t turn on. Only when it’s connected to wall power will it turn on at all but then the app says 0% battery despite a green charge light.
> 
> The latest is they’ve asked me to return it **AT MY COST** to Western Australia via the cheapest method available which of course will result in the longest time to me actually having a functional unit. Cost to ship it was US$50 so at this point they’re into me for over $300 and I still don’t have a working unit and no idea when I’ll get one. Add that to their day-and-a-half turnaround per email communication and I’m never buying another one of their products and recommend no one else does either. Or just wait until REI carries them and you can get immediate unlimited exchanges on defective items.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the experiences you are having with the Fly product. I have been thinking about getting a camera and this was one I would be considering. I will now look at another model such as the virb 360 I have saw and has caught my attention.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

You do not appear to be alone. Read the comments following DC Rainmaker’s review. https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/cycliq-fly6ce-fly12ce-first-look.html

I was so impressed with my 2nd generation Fly 6 that I plunked my $$$ down instantly on a Fly 12 CE and Fly 6 CE just after the product release, despite the fact that it was snowy here and I wouldn’t be outside for few months. I’m feeling pretty stupid. The products were not ready for release, and the “connectivity” that was advertised Cycliq is pretty much non-functional. There is nominal connectivity with my Garmin Edge 1030 and my iPhone, but the cameras can’t really be operated with my Garmin, and the only thing I can do with my iPhone is change the camera settings. That is not what I bargained for based on the affirmative representations made on Cycliq’s website.

I’m going to give the benefit of the doubt for now, and hope Cycliq is able to sort out the issues with these devices and correct them through firmware updates. There are updates that just were released yesterday, btw.

If you want to get Cycliq’s attention, post in the comments to DC Rainmaker’s review and you will get an immediate response. I posted after an unfortunate experience with Cyclic Customer Service pertaining to a Cycliq Duo Mount I purchased (it is too short to hold a Garmin Edge 1030), and I got a response instantly and my issue was quickly and satisfactorily resolved.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Here's another issue I've encountered, but it seems to be more of a Wahoo problem. Mounting the Fly12 CE and Wahoo ELEMNT BOLT in a stacked configuration leads to GPS accuracy problems on the BOLT. At times in wooded mountains or next to tall office buildings, the BOLT will fail to keep a satellite lock at all. This only happens when the Fly12 CE is turned on, and the affect is greatest in the stacked configuration. If I move the BOLT 4 inches to any side, it will be fine. If I move the BOLT 4 inches up, it will still have signal issues.

I have performed the same test with a Garmin Edge 520 and it is much better about keeping a signal and maintaining 10ft accuracy. Meanwhile the BOLT goes from <10ft accuracy to >60ft and then loses the signal.

Here is a video clip of the behavior: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0txNdWLfiY

So it seems that neither the BOLT or Fly12 CE have decent strategically placed shielding. It also seems the BOLT's GPS receive strength is quite low. I noticed that its accuracy dips a lot inside some buildings when the Edge 520 has no issues.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Bumping for some updated experiences. I've just about had it with my Session 5; battery life is for sh!t and the thing is wonky as hell about taking a full charge at times. I'm really interested in the Cycliq 12 CE, and would have it in a stacked setup with a Wahoo ELEMNT. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Wetworks said:


> Bumping for some updated experiences. I've just about had it with my Session 5; battery life is for sh!t and the thing is wonky as hell about taking a full charge at times. I'm really interested in the Cycliq 12 CE, and would have it in a stacked setup with a Wahoo ELEMNT. Thanks in advance!


Can’t speak for the regular ELEMNT, but between the BOLT and the Fly12 CE, I elected to drop the BOLT and go back to Garmin.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Wetworks said:


> Bumping for some updated experiences. I've just about had it with my Session 5; battery life is for sh!t and the thing is wonky as hell about taking a full charge at times. I'm really interested in the Cycliq 12 CE, and would have it in a stacked setup with a Wahoo ELEMNT. Thanks in advance!


Many of the initial bugs were ironed out and addressed in firmware updates. Some still are complaining about condensation inside on the lenses when used in wet weather. I’ve not had this issue, but I haven’t been out riding in the rain for long periods either.

The connectivity is next to worthless. I can use my iPhone to set the things up, and I can connect to my Garmin Edge 1030, but I never have managed to use the Garmin or IPhone to turn on or operate the units, and the CycliqIQ Connect software (for the Garmin) is garbage. I end up turning on the cameras and lights manually before riding. Turning off the connectivity also saves battery life, which has been an issue for many.

IMO, these products were released too soon, while still in what amounted to beta. They are getting better as the firmware has been updated, but still are not perfect. 

The Fly6CE OEM mount is also garbage. Mine lasted 2 rides. Cycliq said it was sending a new one, but that was 6 weeks ago, and I never received it. In the interim, i bought a mount that snaps into my Fizik Seat (ICS). It’s pretty slick, and works well. https://www.shapeways.com/product/Q...fly6-adapter?optionId=60801919&li=marketplace

Cycliq did away with its own discussion forum, and the most robust discussion regarding the problems with the Cycliq cameras is in the comments at https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/11/cycliq-fly6ce-fly12ce-first-look.html

My sense is that if you’re looking for a front safety camera, the Fly 12CE is still the way to go, but don’t expect the connectivity functions to be of any real value.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

djg21 said:


> My sense is that if you’re looking for a from safety camera, the Fly 12CE is still the way to go, but don’t expect the connectivity functions to be of any real value.


That is pretty much the exact reason I am looking into it; my rides aren't anything to write home about, so it's all about safety for me. Appreciate the detailed response, I will continue to look into the 12 and read the DCR thread as well. Thanks!!!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Another update. A friend purchased and spoke highly of the Fly6 CE, so I decided to give them one more chance. The unit is nice ang more compact, but the battery life is for sh!t. I get MAYBE 2 hours at 1080p 60fps and flashing lights on full (daytime riding). The previous version had MUCH longer battery life. Wondering if they're having through-going supplier problems with batteries for their units.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Another update. A friend purchased and spoke highly of the Fly6 CE, so I decided to give them one more chance. The unit is nice ang more compact, but the battery life is for sh!t. I get MAYBE 2 hours at 1080p 60fps and flashing lights on full (daytime riding). The previous version had MUCH longer battery life. Wondering if they're having through-going supplier problems with batteries for their units.



I have both the 12 & 6 CE's and they are a big improvement over the older ones for sure. I know they reduced the battery size on both because they realized people wanted smaller and lighter more than 8 hours of battery life, I think they claim 6 hours now. I did a 5 hour ride with camera and flashing light the other day and it was still going when I got home. 
When I first got mine a few months ago I did have an issue with the 6 CE shutting down randomly after an hour or two, which sounds like it might be what you're experiencing. Tech support was great and it turned out to be a known issue that they fixed with a firmware upgrade. Here is the link: https://support.cycliq.com/support/solutions/articles/13000044787-fly6-ce-current-firmware




.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

MoPho said:


> I have both the 12 & 6 CE's and they are a big improvement over the older ones for sure. I know they reduced the battery size on both because they realized people wanted smaller and lighter more than 8 hours of battery life, I think they claim 6 hours now. I did a 5 hour ride with camera and flashing light the other day and it was still going when I got home.
> When I first got mine a few months ago I did have an issue with the 6 CE shutting down randomly after an hour or two, which sounds like it might be what you're experiencing. Tech support was great and it turned out to be a known issue that they fixed with a firmware upgrade. Here is the link: https://support.cycliq.com/support/solutions/articles/13000044787-fly6-ce-current-firmwar.



I just asked for a refund. I’m done with Cycliq. It’s the Fly12 and Fly 6 CE cameras were not ready to be brought to market and have too many issues. They have proven unreliable nd are more of a hassle than they’re worth. 

My note to cycliq:

How do I get a refund? I was an early adopter of the Fly 6CE and Fly12CE based on my great experience with a Fly6. I’m not impressed with the CE editions. 
The connectivity doesn’t function – all I want is to be able to quckly and simply turn the cameras/lights on and off using my Garmin. My battery life is not impressive, and I come home from rides less that 2 hours long to find my Fly6 6ce turned off.
The seatpost strap fell apart after the first ride, with the silicone peeling off. Cycliq supposedly was to send a replacement, but it’s been three months and I’ve received nothing. I‘m now out $39 for an aftermarket mounting solution.

These things are far more of a hassle than they’re worth. They are little better than vaporware and do not function as advertised. 
Please provide,instructions on how Imay obtain a refund. In the
meanwhile, I’ll reach out to my credit card provider to dispute the charges and issue a chargeback.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

MoPho said:


> I have both the 12 & 6 CE's and they are a big improvement over the older ones for sure. I know they reduced the battery size on both because they realized people wanted smaller and lighter more than 8 hours of battery life, I think they claim 6 hours now. I did a 5 hour ride with camera and flashing light the other day and it was still going when I got home.
> When I first got mine a few months ago I did have an issue with the 6 CE shutting down randomly after an hour or two, which sounds like it might be what you're experiencing. Tech support was great and it turned out to be a known issue that they fixed with a firmware upgrade. Here is the link: https://support.cycliq.com/support/solutions/articles/13000044787-fly6-ce-current-firmware


Nice theory, but no. I get home after a ride of less than two hours and get one (vs 2 or 3) beep when I turn it off (indicating the battery is almost done). I’m out riding and after a little more than 2 hours, it switches to “home safe” mode i.e. no camera but lights keep flashing. I get home after a 4 hour ride and the thing’s dead as a rock (which is effectively is at that point). Yeah, people want light weight, but people also ride more than a couple of hours. MIght be fine for commuters, but as a “safety” measure for serious riders, it’s become significantly less useful. Will probably go back to using the old one if not just a simple light like the Bontrager Flare. 

Buyer Beware.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

djg21 said:


> I just asked for a refund. I’m done with Cycliq. It’s the Fly12 and Fly 6 CE cameras were not ready to be brought to market and have too many issues. They have proven unreliable nd are more of a hassle than they’re worth.
> 
> My note to cycliq:
> 
> ...


Not sure why you quoted me for your rant, I don't work for the company. Mine has been great so far, no issues. The connectivity with my garmin seems to work, though I haven't really used it. And I know a few others who have the lights and I haven't heard them complain about it





OldChipper said:


> Nice theory, but no. I get home after a ride of less than two hours and get one (vs 2 or 3) beep when I turn it off (indicating the battery is almost done). I’m out riding and after a little more than 2 hours, it switches to “home safe” mode i.e. no camera but lights keep flashing. I get home after a 4 hour ride and the thing’s dead as a rock (which is effectively is at that point). Yeah, people want light weight, but people also ride more than a couple of hours. MIght be fine for commuters, but as a “safety” measure for serious riders, it’s become significantly less useful. Will probably go back to using the old one if not just a simple light like the Bontrager Flare.
> 
> Buyer Beware.


Like I said, I've gotten 5+ hours out of them


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

MoPho said:


> Not sure why you quoted me for your rant, I don't work for the company. Mine has been great so far, no issues. The connectivity with my garmin seems to work, though I haven't really used it. And I know a few others who have the lights and I haven't heard them complain about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stipulating that neither of us are lying, as I’ve said before, I suspect they have serious QA/QC problems. Glad yours works, mine’s pretty much worthless for its intended purpose, much worse than the previous model, and nowhere near their claimed batter life. Also the first FLY12 CE that I received was a brick that took me forever to get replaced (and they wanted me to pay shipping). Buyer Beware.


----------



## HarveyMMoon (Aug 2, 2018)

OldChipper said:


> Anyone else have one and having trouble? Fresh out of the box, won't charge. Light goes from red to green, but when I unplug, it won't start up. Starts *while* plugged in, but app says 0% battery and light doesn't come on plugged or un-plugged.


exactly the same thing hapend to my fly 12 ce, then for some reason I connected it to my Mac and up to now it works fine


----------



## MohawkMike (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi folks. Does anyone know how long it should take the FLY12 (non CE) to reboot after a firmware update? Mine has been stuck in the rapid flashing red for an hour. I want to make sure it won't catch fire or something if left unattended. I got one cut and paste reply from Cycliq on how to update, but no replies to my follow up questions. It's around noon time their time now, so I am guessing someone should be there to answer.


----------



## cindigo (Dec 27, 2011)

It took me a while to work this out, but my Cycliq Fly12 is causing interference with my Garmin 1030 GPS. I spent a lot of time working with Garmin, who were fantastic, they replace the unit twice, but the issue persisted. I then discovered I had no problem when I did not use my Fly12. I did a raft of tests, and the final one was to wrap the Fly12 in foil, which provided the added shielding necessary; this is not a practical solution long term.
When I contacted Cycliq, they said that because they had certificates, my Fly12 was ok and they did not believe there was an issue. They then said that there were many threads on the internet that Garmins had problems with other devices. If I sight threads on the internet as proof my device was faulty, they will not accept that.


----------

